# My work



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

Well Sunday evening at 9 a 13 year old tried to break in at my work, so I will show you how "smart" he was.

This is the shop from the parking lot. The red circle shows where he was when the security guard from the security company saw him and caught him. He was inside the sign!






The next picture shows how he ripped open the sign to be able to get in and try to break in through the sign and get in the shop. The red arrow shows the spot.





When he kicked the little windows at the top that was painted out, the blue cardboard fell to the ground tripping the sensors of the alarm and thus the security company came out to have a look. The red circle shows the spot.





We claimed from the insurance company and the signs repairs will be done before the end of the week. I am just glad he got caught and did not steal any of our stuff.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2008)

At 13 years old, his parents should be held responsible for his actions... Dumbass kid from dumbass parents...


----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

The parents do not give a sh*t, but the security guy gave him a few of the good old beating when he got him out of the sign. In the old days they use to beat the kids at the police station and they learned that way.

It was a colored kid and most of their parents are drunk over the weekends.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 15, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> At 13 years old, his parents should be held responsible for his actions... Dumbass kid from dumbass parents...



Absolutely!!!!



Henk said:


> The parents do not give a sh*t, but the security guy gave him a few of the good old beating when he got him out of the sign. In the old days they use to beat the kids at the police station and they learned that way.
> 
> It was a colored kid and most of their parents are drunk over the weekends.



WOW!  Is that how it is where you are in South Africa?


----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> WOW!  Is that how it is where you are in South Africa?



It is everywhere like that in South Africa mate. Most criminals start at this point and then go to jail or go to a prison for minors and there they learn even mor criminal acts and tricks.

Alcohol abuse is a big thing among the poor.

You mostly get robbed by street kids and not adults. The kids want to live on the street because they can do what they want. A few months ago they broke in a car that was standing in the parking lot. The Police did not even notice it after I called them.

The Police is pathetic, I phoned them the other day just as a accident happened in the street opposite my work. The Police officer that answered did not even understood where the street was, after I said on the corner near KFC he understood. The Police in my town are more at KFC than any other place and KFC is just opposite me work I see them there all the time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty screwed up place Henk..you must be pretty frustrated, man!


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I am mate. For such a lovely country to be so screwed up after "democracy" is a shame.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Well. I hope you can stay out of the BS goin' on around you.....if you know what I mean?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah it is.

Still there are some parts of the country that are nicer than others. I still think that holding the FWC 2010 final in Soweto is going to be a disaster but I guess we'll see...


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, there are very nice places where this type of sh*t is not going on. I stay out of the sh*t for as long as possible and do not cause sh*t.

Gnomey the FWC 2010 is not going to be a success in my opinion.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 16, 2008)

Henk, I must buy some games from you 

Originally Posted by Thorlifter 
WOW! Is that how it is where you are in South Africa?

This happend a few weeks ago, not far from us

Nelspruit - A 14-year-old boy has appeared in court in connection with shooting a woman with an AK-47 assault rifle in the holiday town of Marloth Park in Mpumalanga. 

He was arrested last Tuesday, while his 12-year-old friend was shot dead in a shootout with police. 

Marloth Park borders the Kruger National Park near Komatipoort and wild animals such as lion are known to roam the streets. 

The 14-year-old boy appeared in the Komatipoort periodical court on Thursday. He was not asked to plead to charges of attempted murder and the possession of an unlicensed firearm and ammunition. 

He was remanded and sent to a place of safety until his next appearance on July 10. 

The woman who was attacked in Marloth Park was Allison Fitzgerald, 45. 

She told police that she was at her front door when a boy carrying an AK-47 shot at her twice. 

"The first shot flew over her left shoulder and grazed her hair and the second hit the ring finger on her left hand. They fled the scene without taking anything from her," said Hlathi. 

The boys were cornered on a nearby housing estate. 

They shot at the police, who fired back and killed the 12-year-old boy. The boy had been armed with a 9mm pistol. Police have not been identified him yet.


edd


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2008)

Just let me know what you are looking for and I will see what I can do for you.

The kids these days, but this is the illness of Africa. Everything starts at a early age.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, one won't shoot at people again and sadly it is difficult to have compassion....will the other one have learn't a lesson?...probably not...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

> In the old days they use to beat the kids at the police station and they learned that way.



Its a shame that doesn't happen anymore. I know a few teenage miscreants that were subject to that and straightened out. (My brother and myself included )


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2008)

With the disappearance of corporal punishment, kids doing stupid things is on the rise. I remember when getting paddled by the principal was a big deterrent from doing something you shouldn't. And when you do get paddled, you think twice before doing it again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think that our beloved Dan should be given free hands to open a "boot camp" for losers and w*nkers like this, with some handpicked guards of course...they'd think that they'd died and gone straight down to hell!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2008)

Turning the juvenile halls into boot camp style terms would be a good thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> With the disappearance of corporal punishment, kids doing stupid things is on the rise. I remember when getting paddled by the principal was a big deterrent from doing something you shouldn't. And when you do get paddled, you think twice before doing it again.



Oh yeah i remember that too


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Never had that....I just had a decent upbringing by a mum and dad that made sure to teach me right from wrong....

The slightest odd look from a teacher today and the kids scream "abuse" or something about it. Had they experienced the school when our parents or grandparents went to school.....when you could get a good trashing...holy cr*p!


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

Step 1: Obtain empty packaging of a top selling game 
Step 2: Fill with C4 and arm with a pressure switch
Step 3: Place booby trapped box where it is likely to be shoplifted
Step 4: Win Nobel Peace Prize for cleansing the gene pool of one more thief.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Step 1: Obtain empty packaging of a top selling game
> Step 2: Fill with C4 and arm with a pressure switch
> Step 3: Place booby trapped box where it is likely to be shoplifted
> Step 4: Win Nobel Peace Prize for cleansing the gene pool of one more thief.



What a great idea comiso   lets do it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats fantastic Cosimo! 

I remember corporal punishment that wouldn't leave a mark at home and in school. I think society sadly misses it.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

Henk said:


> The parents do not give a sh*t, but the security guy gave him a few of the good old beating when he got him out of the sign. In the old days they use to beat the kids at the police station and they learned that way.





Njaco said:


> Its a shame that doesn't happen anymore. I know a few teenage miscreants that were subject to that and straightened out. (My brother and myself included )




Suppose it was *YOUR*14 or 15 year old son that was falsely fingered as an accomplice by some punk, and *YOUR *son then came home with a black eye a broken arm. Would you be fine if the police said "OOps sorry - our mistake"? 



evangilder said:


> Turning the juvenile halls into boot camp style terms would be a good thing.



I have no problem with the courts imposing "boot camp" on young offenders. "vigilante" style action by the police -no way!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 16, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Step 1: Obtain empty packaging of a top selling game
> Step 2: Fill with C4 and arm with a pressure switch
> Step 3: Place booby trapped box where it is likely to be shoplifted
> Step 4: Win Nobel Peace Prize for cleansing the gene pool of one more thief.



Yep. Like the CIA Spec Ops of Vietnam. SOF encountered so many ammo dumps that they couldn't destroy them all. The brilliant geeks of Virginia decided that perhaps taking some of the cache (small arms ammo, mortor shells, etc) and filling them with high explosives might prove fortuitous.

Well lo and behold. NVA begins using these "planted" armament and begins to question the ChiComm source as reliable. Put a single HE round in an AK and... BAMMM! Bolt blows right through the shooters skull. Drop a HE doped mortar round into a 83mm tube and... BOOM!! Mortor crew is hamburger.

Quite a bit written about that operation. Apparently fairly successful.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Yep. Like the CIA Spec Ops of Vietnam. SOF encountered so many ammo dumps that they couldn't destroy them all. The brilliant geeks of Virginia decided that perhaps taking some of the cache (small arms ammo, mortor shells, etc) and filling them with high explosives might prove fortuitous.
> 
> Well lo and behold. NVA begins using these "planted" armament and begins to question the ChiComm source as reliable. Put a single HE round in an AK and... BAMMM! Bolt blows right through the shooters skull. Drop a HE doped mortar round into a 83mm tube and... BOOM!! Mortor crew is hamburger.
> 
> Quite a bit written about that operation. Apparently fairly successful.



Damn... I should be a spook!

i think it's time to revive the idea


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

> Suppose it was YOUR14 or 15 year old son that was falsely fingered as an accomplice by some punk, and YOUR son then came home with a black eye a broken arm. Would you be fine if the police said "OOps sorry - our mistake"?



As I said, punishment that doesn't leave a mark. Maybe I posted it wrong. But i will tell you if my son did something so stupid the police were involved he would have to answer to them first and then me. I'm sick of this "my sons a good son, he didn't do it" crap.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> As I said, punishment that doesn't leave a mark. Maybe I posted it wrong. But i will tell you if my son did something so stupid the police were involved he would have to answer to them first and then me. I'm sick of this "my sons a good son, he didn't do it" crap.




The idea of the police putting a beating on suspects is asking for trouble on so many levels. The real solution is to get judges that will apply the law and give these punks the punishment they deserve.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

That I agree totally with. But its 2-pronged as the parents should also step up. The police should not be sheep herders.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That I agree totally with. But its 2-pronged as the parents should also step up. The police should not be sheep herders.



From what Henk Eddie are saying its an epedemic problem in Africa of absentee parents {of course it's a problem in America too}

So what do you do with young kids when they are out of control while the parents are stoned or drunk all the time?


What can be done?


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 17, 2008)

freebird said:


> From what Henk Eddie are saying its an epedemic problem in Africa of absentee parents {of course it's a problem in America too




But not in Canada I'm sure...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Haztoys said:


> But not in Canada I'm sure...



Oh there is no doubt that we have some of the same problems here too!! {Sorry, I should have put "North America" just to make that clear.}

But for some reason it seems to be a more frequent problems in the black native communities...


----------



## Henk (Jul 17, 2008)

freebird said:


> Oh there is no doubt that we have some of the same problems here too!! {Sorry, I should have put "North America" just to make that clear.}
> 
> But for some reason it seems to be a more frequent problems in the black native communities...



Yes, it is a very big problem here. The kids are on a drug called TIK, that they smoke through a cars light bulb or a special glass pipe. The 3/4 of black and colored people drink a lot and they are mostly poor. Now dont get me wrong I love my beer now and then, but if I do not have money to pay my dept then I do not go out and drink.

The big problem lies with the kids. If you can get them right then there will not be more criminals, but the big thing is that once they started they actually never stop.

Freebird, in the old days the kids was firstly found guilty by the court and then the judge would say how the punishment should be dealt. The kid that was tried to break in at my work was alone and was found while he was trying to get in. They did not just beat the kids, they made sure that he did it.

I think the best idea was the boot camp idea. I know there are some countries in the EU that have this solution for kids miss behaving. 

My mom works at the court and she told me it is a shame that they never can get to go on with a normal life, they always go back.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

Henk said:


> The big problem lies with the kids. If you can get them right then there will not be more criminals, but the big thing is that once they started they actually never stop.
> 
> I think the best idea was the boot camp idea. I know there are some countries in the EU that have this solution for kids miss behaving.
> 
> My mom works at the court and she told me it is a shame that they never can get to go on with a normal life, they always go back.



What happens to the kids with no parents? Does the government look after them?


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2008)

You can say they do something like that, but most of them go to foster homes or live on the street. My one friend lost his parents when he was still small and he had to live in one such home. Most of those kids in those homes turn out good.


----------

